# Alter meines Dark Power Pro prüfen



## teachmeluv (31. Januar 2017)

*Alter meines Dark Power Pro prüfen*

Hallo liebes Team von be Quiet!

Ich habe mir hier über den Marktplatz ein "Dark Power Pro 10 550" ergattern können. Der VK hat mir versichert, dass dieses gerade mal zwei Jahre auf dem Buckel hat. Nachdem ich in der Netzteil-Beratung hier im Forum nachgefragt habe, ob ich mit diesem NT noch mit meinem restlichen System gut gewappnet bin, hat man mir mitgeteilt, dass Ihr anhand der Seriennummer das genaue Alter feststellen könnt.

Ist es möglich, das hier über das Forum (gerne auch per PN) von euch darüber eine Auskunft zu bekommen?


Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## teachmeluv (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alter meines Dark Power Pro prüfen*

Soll ich doch lieber anrufen?


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alter meines Dark Power Pro prüfen*

Einfach mal anrufen, Seriennummer durchgeben und schauen, was kommt.


----------



## teachmeluv (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alter meines Dark Power Pro prüfen*

Sehr netter Support am Telefon!

Netzteil ist von Januar 2015


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alter meines Dark Power Pro prüfen*

Also genau 2 Jahre alt. Passt dann. Das kannst du noch einige Jahre nutzen, keine Sorge.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Alter meines Dark Power Pro prüfen*

Na selbst die ältesten P10 halte ich noch für ein paar Jährchen tauglich.


----------

